# mounting large tablet up front



## pdizzle555 (Apr 25, 2018)

So I am stopped up at a red light and older guy next to me starts honking so I roll down my window thinking he might be wanting to chat about the car -- instead he is yelling at me saying he took a picture of my license plate and reporting me to highway patrol since what I "did to my car" is extremely dangerous.... I kept asking him what he is talking about but he keeps saying it's dangerous and then drives off.... only explanation I can think of is he thought I mounted a tablet/tv in the front cabin....


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Did you ask him why he was using his camera phone while driving?


----------



## KFORE (May 19, 2018)

Haha, I sure hope this dude doesn't see me on the road!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

pdizzle555 said:


> So I am stopped up at a red light and older guy next to me starts honking so I roll down my window thinking he might be wanting to chat about the car -- instead he is yelling at me saying he took a picture of my license plate and reporting me to highway patrol since what I "did to my car" is extremely dangerous.... I kept asking him what he is talking about but he keeps saying it's dangerous and then drives off.... only explanation I can think of is he thought I mounted a tablet/tv in the front cabin....


I'm assuming he was driving a pollution machine, should have told him what he was doing is more dangerous


----------



## pdizzle555 (Apr 25, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Did you ask him why he was using his camera phone while driving?


Ha - good point, I was too confused to come back with anything... may be one of the greatest shames of my life


----------



## pdizzle555 (Apr 25, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm assuming he was driving a pollution machine, should have told him what he was doing is more dangerous


haha so true.


----------



## dragonvoi (Jun 30, 2018)

pdizzle555 said:


> So I am stopped up at a red light and older guy next to me starts honking so I roll down my window thinking he might be wanting to chat about the car -- instead he is yelling at me saying he took a picture of my license plate and reporting me to highway patrol since what I "did to my car" is extremely dangerous.... I kept asking him what he is talking about but he keeps saying it's dangerous and then drives off.... only explanation I can think of is he thought I mounted a tablet/tv in the front cabin....


Is there a chance you used autopilot or peeled off? I have driven the S and experienced how fast these things go, and I have never really watched anyone mash the accelerator from another vehicle.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

pdizzle555 said:


> he is yelling at me saying he took a picture of my license plate and reporting me to highway patrol since what I "did to my car" is extremely dangerous....


I doubt anything will come of it, but sometimes retired people have nothing better to do and will follow through. 

If he does attempt to follow through, then he'll end up learning a lot about Tesla and electric cars. So that's a good thing.

Let us know if this goes anywhere.


----------



## emolas (Dec 22, 2017)

KFORE said:


> Haha, I sure hope this dude doesn't see me on the road!
> 
> View attachment 11624


Sorry for changing the subject but.. Please tell me about your photo.
I am considering setting up a tablet like yours.
Could you tell me how you are fixing the tablet?
If you can provide more photos, I am very happy.


----------



## KFORE (May 19, 2018)

emolas said:


> Sorry for changing the subject but.. Please tell me about your photo.
> I am considering setting up a tablet like yours.
> Could you tell me how you are fixing the tablet?
> If you can provide more photos, I am very happy.


I bought two of these: 
I mounted them on the bottom left/right of the main Tesla display and attached them to the back of the tablet. Works really well!


----------



## emolas (Dec 22, 2017)

KFORE said:


> I bought two of these:
> I mounted them on the bottom left/right of the main Tesla display and attached them to the back of the tablet. Works really well!


Thank you !
It became helpful very much!!


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

KFORE said:


> I bought two of these:
> I mounted them on the bottom left/right of the main Tesla display and attached them to the back of the tablet. Works really well!


Is it relatively easy to flip the tablet out of the way for access to the mobile phone compartment?


----------



## KFORE (May 19, 2018)

Tchris said:


> Is it relatively easy to flip the tablet out of the way for access to the mobile phone compartment?


Not really, no. I don't use the mobile compartment though, so no real loss for me.


----------

